# Where's all the Christmas shoppers?



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I went out shopping last night expecting to fight against crowds and the stores were not busy whatsoever. Is it like that in your area? Is everyone buying online, are people cutting back on spending or is a combination of the two? Or is it just Ottawa?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Spidey said:


> I went out shopping last night expecting to fight against crowds and the stores were not busy whatsoever. Is it like that in your area? Is everyone buying online, are people cutting back on spending or is a combination of the two? Or is it just Ottawa?


CBC News reported that the number of shoppers was down across the country


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Spidey said:


> I went out shopping last night expecting to fight against crowds and the stores were not busy whatsoever. Is it like that in your area? Is everyone buying online, are people cutting back on spending or is a combination of the two? Or is it just Ottawa?


Hope it stays that way... will be out shopping on the 24th


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I'm in Ottawa as well and I agree shopping is really light. I went to Costco and Walmart last Sunday and it was pretty tame. 

Could be partly the weather....

Govy jobs are on notice.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was at Pickering Town Center last Thursday and hardly anyone in the stores as well.I wonder if it is the weather ,not really Christmas Looking out there


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

They are buying online.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been in the USA last few months...malls are a gong show here...

Went to the mall in Brownsville 2 days ago....no parking...tried to walk thru it was a human tsunami

I think the States are blowing the doors off.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> I'm in Ottawa as well and I agree shopping is really light. I went to Costco and Walmart last Sunday and it was pretty tame.
> 
> Could be partly the weather....
> 
> Govy jobs are on notice.


Because of the economy, and further cutbacks in the civil service by the
Harper gov't, people are not as willing to over utilize their plastic in Ottawa..
Most people are holding on to their wallets for what may come in the New Year. 

As an example..Ikea opened it's largest store in Ottawa, last week. They
expected huge crowds, and overflowed parking lots on opening day and
were prepared with security and parking assistance..it didn't happen..
the turnout throughout the day was very light according to Ikea.
I bought mostly online this year..free shipping in most cases,
and I didn't have to feel guilty passing by every Salvation army
kettle too.
In Toronto...food bank donations to at least one food bank are down 50% this year, according to tv reports.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

My wife works retail and she says it's definitely been smaller crowds this year. Not sure if that is due to more online shopping or just the general state of the economy. 

I was pretty surprised at the lack of crowds when I did my shopping. I started super early too to get a high-in-demand gift for my wife but found nobody around and a ton of stock.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The Conference Board has just released their consumer spending and confidence data and it is quite bad.
Consumer confidence is down quite a lot YoY.
I think we might be seeing that reflected in the lukewarm pre-Christmas shopping.

Having said that, I have personally not seen the lukewarm shopping that you guys are referring to.
I think it's about the same as previous years.
I'm sure we will see the same shopping insanity on Boxing Day and the following week.

If we do see a significant drop in sales numbers, when the data finally comes out, it will be because of the raging inflation in essential goods and services like food, gasoline, etc.
And the RE prices consuming a large % of disposable incomes in mortgage payments.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is pretty quiet here in the London, Ontario area.

I also notice the Christmas light displays on homes has fallen back to a few homes here and there. Many homes have some lights around a bush or a light in the front window, but few homes are as lit up as they used to be.

It is rather drab driving around looking for Christmas displays this year. 

People so broke they can't afford a few more dollars in hydro?

I have found the big grocery stores almost empty, while local Polish and Italian deli type stores are so crowded you can't move. 

I think people are spending more on small pleasures, such as specialty meats and desserts, instead of busting out with big grocery orders.

I think it is probably two things.

Some people are in debt up to their eyeballs already and worried about how they will pay off their bills in the future.

And, people with money are hanging onto it, afraid of what might happen in the future.

There could also be a third option.

People are becoming accustomed to big blow out sales, and will wait for the next one. They loaded up on Black Friday and Cbyer Monday and that pulled Christmas sales ahead. Now they will wait until Boxing Day sales.

If iitems aren't marked down 50% or more.........people won't buy them.

This leaves retailers in a difficult position. They are selling stock at ultra low margins and may not be making enough of a profit to stay in business.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I really don't know because I haven't been shopping this year. Just like every year, I like to avoid the stores. 

I did buy my husband a car for $400 ha! Win! But there were no crowds around that one lol.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

It was crazy busy here yesterday. Mostly around the Costco shopping area.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I did most of my Christmas shopping online, just as I have done since the late 1990s, when there was a Canada Post strike and I discovered that it was far more cost effective (and better for the environment) to shop for my relatives in their own country. I also send my Christmas cards online. Just today I ventured to the stores for a few last minute items, and it was pretty quiet. I think there are changes afoot in society, both in online shopping and a realization that more "stuff" is not necessarily better.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

they're in alberta. it was and still is ridiculous.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Just got back from Chinook. Actually wasn't as bad as I thought. Yorkdale (Toronto) parking is worse, especially now with the renovations they are doing which is taking away hundreds of parking spots!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Second day in our PJS , We didn't get dressed yesterday everyone got new PJS Christmas eve and we cooked and played games and watched DVD yesterday and more of the same today just different PJS lol.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds perfect marina lol


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Never seen so many sales before Xmas. And boxing day sales on the 24th!

Crazy! Was a light spending Xmas for me, but then bought a playbook online yesterday.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

sags said:


> It is pretty quiet here in the London, Ontario area.
> 
> I also notice the Christmas light displays on homes has fallen back to a few homes here and there. Many homes have some lights around a bush or a light in the front window, but few homes are as lit up as they used to be.
> 
> ...


might be a local phenom. 
I'm seeing a lot more lights around my neighbourhood than usual this year.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd have to say yesterday (27th) the stores were nuts.
They started out slow, but by noon it was packed, and in the afternoon it was a madhouse out there.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I was out at the mall yesterday buying a proper funeral suit. I went to a number of stores before I found what I was looking for. 

All the stores had sales on none had lineups. 

Frankly due to the occasion price was less of a consideration than it usually is. I ended up at the Bay where it's usually easy to spend money. 

This was my haul, a double breasted full length cashmere/wool top of the line trench winter coat for $157 taxes in regular priced at over $700. A pair of dress boots black, $30 regular price $150. A formal nice quality pants suit with frilly blouse $150. Head scarf for mosque (Keeping my fingers crossed on appropriateness) $25. 

For a little less than $400 I bought a very formal business or funeral attire including the winter boots and overcoat. The sales ladies fawned on me, there was few people in the store... 

The OP may have a point...


----------

